# Hw do I see image instantly?



## rabhobbes (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay, here's what my company wants to do, and I can't find out anywhere how/what others are using to do this.  It can't be that complicated, the studio we used previously had the same setup.

We are setting up a small product photo studio, and want to instantaneously see the shots taken on a computer monitor, as they are taken.  How is this accomplished?  I have done a ton of searches online, and nothing is coming up.  Feeling stupid! 
Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Most cameras will include software (or it will be avaliable through the company) that will allow this.  Then all you need to do, is tether the camera to the computer with the USB connection.

There are some high end cameras or accesories that have a WiFi transmitter, which should allow the same with, but without the tethered cable.


----------



## rabhobbes (Aug 29, 2007)

I *knew *it was something simple  ...we may be going with something like a Nikon D70, or along those lines...so when we purchase it, it's just a matter of making sure it does come with software to do this with?  Basically, plug the camera into the computer, pop the software in, and that's it--you see the images as they are shot pop up on the monitor?  What exactly is it called, "instant previewing?" 

I have a Nikon D50 personally, and don't recall any software that came with it to do this with...but I also wasn't specifically looking to do this, so I probably didn't pay any attention to info regarding it.

Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 29, 2007)

It's called shooting "tethered", so keep that in mind when shopping.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2007)

I think...(I may be wrong)...that Nikon doesn't actually include that software with their cameras.  I believe it's called Nikon Capture.  It think it should allow you to see the images right on the computer as well as actually control and fire the camera via the computer.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2007)

Nikon Caputre 4



> Remote Camera Control - controls most shooting settings, and allows images to be downloaded directly to a computer. Version 4.1 adds support for the D70 and controls, including bracketing when used with the D2H or D70.


----------



## rabhobbes (Aug 29, 2007)

Ahhh, thanks!   

..."_allows images to be downloaded directly to a computer"_

They do mean AS the shots are taken, and not as a separate step AFTER the shots are taken in the camera, right? 

If so, this is what I'm after.  I'm assuming if we do choose another camera, this same type of software is generally available for others, too.

Just trying to  pinpoint costs here, as I am putting together the budget for this deal.   Thanks again!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2007)

> They do mean AS the shots are taken, and not as a separate step AFTER the shots are taken in the camera, right?


I haven't used the different packages...so I can't say for sure...but yes, I'm pretty sure that when you shoot 'tethered'...the image pops up on the computer screen right after it's taken.

I'm fairly certainly that most of the major companies have something similar.  My Canon camera came with 'Canon Remote Capture'.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 29, 2007)

For this I think you need Nikon Camera Control, not (and? / or?) Nikon Capture. I may be wrong though. I don't like capture so I have not yet explored its full capabilities. But Camera Control takes care of downloading from the camera as soon as the image is taken.


----------



## LokiZ (Aug 29, 2007)

I can't speak for nikon but when I shoot tethered with my Canon soft the images don't even see my memory card...they go directly to my PC hard drive as soon as the shot is taken.  I view them through the bundled software but any software that allows raw to be viewed can be used.

I have not tested the soft/usb to see how it fairs against the on camera storage as far as burst shots go.  You might test it if you will need those kind of shots.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2007)

> I can't speak for nikon but when I shoot tethered with my Canon soft the images don't even see my memory card...they go directly to my PC hard drive as soon as the shot is taken


I was under the impression that Canon cameras would still write to the card...so even though the images are being written on the hard drive...you were still limited by the capacity of the card.  I've haven't tried it...so I don't know.


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats the way I read it too Mike.


----------



## glaston (Aug 30, 2007)

I use a canon camera, and using image capture that's part of the MacOS the images go directly into image capture, and are instantly passed into Photoshop and pop up in the camera RAW module.
Nothing difficult about it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 30, 2007)

Nikon has a 24x7 support line and they are quite good.

Here is link to info about Nikon Capture http://support.nikontech.com/cgi-bi...3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PXRldGhlcmVk&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## D-50 (Aug 30, 2007)

Why buy the D70 when you have a D50 also the D70 was discontinued I believe.  The cameras are esentially the same thing aside from a couple functions and a wheel.   The D-50 can do exactly what your saying through Nikon Camera Control which comes with Nikon Capture.  The programis not too expensive.


----------



## TCimages (Aug 30, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I was under the impression that Canon cameras would still write to the card...so even though the images are being written on the hard drive...you were still limited by the capacity of the card. I've haven't tried it...so I don't know.


 
I use this for Canon. It's called EOS Utility and it's packaged with DPP for free. It has an option in the preferences that allows you to copy them to the card and PC or just PC.


----------



## rabhobbes (Aug 30, 2007)

D-50 said:


> Why buy the D70 when you have a D50 also the D70 was discontinued I believe. The cameras are esentially the same thing aside from a couple functions and a wheel. The D-50 can do exactly what your saying through Nikon Camera Control which comes with Nikon Capture. The programis not too expensive.


 
The D50 is my own personal camera, this studio we're budgeting for is where I work...so would need to buy separate camera.  I would like to just get another D50 since I'm familiar with it, but as it's 6.1 mpixels, I've heard I need to go up to 9 or 10 for what we're doing...website photos, as well as printed catalog stuff, and possibly larger stuff.  Or have I heard wrong?  Any recommendations as far as camera/lens setups for what we need to do, other than Nikon?  (Shooting small/medium products.)


----------



## glaston (Aug 30, 2007)

I do product shots for 2 local companies, only web stuff though no printed catalogs.
My Canon digital rebel is 8.1mp and it's plenty enough for everything I've done so far.
I'm a perfectionist also, and try to push all my shots to the limit and I've never had the thought yet that the 8.1mp isn't enough.

My clients are happy, my shots go into my portfolio that's a WIP (work in progress), and I only put my best stuff into a portfolio.
Of course higher MP can always improve your work, but I can't see an 8.1mp not being enough even for printed catalogs.


----------



## D-50 (Aug 31, 2007)

6.1 mp should be fine for cataloge  work.  I have printed shots up to 13x19 from my old D50 and find the results were fine even at close viewing distances.  The D70 is also 6.1 mp.   Unless your going to start printing really large stuff 6.1 should be fine.  I have printed up to 13 x 36 and those pics look nice from about three feet.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 31, 2007)

the MPixels count doesnt have nearly as much to do with the quality as the sensor size / quality does on a DSLR. (Ie crop vs FF and minimum iso settings etc..) 

 You should know this if you are going to actually charge someone money to shoot their product... really !! 

My old digital rebel 6mp from like 5 years ago can shoot the crap out of a 9mp point and shoot in terms of dynamic range. Why is that ? the sensor in the P&S is prob 1/3 the size of the one in the dig rebel.


----------

